# ottawa river?



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

i was thinking of fishin the ottawa river @ the 75 overpass by the jeep plant or @ lagrange in toledo now i know that its illegal to keep any fish from there but i was just gonna do some catch and release for fun any tips on what bait to use and what i could catch there?


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

try small spinners, mepps and blue foxe are best, small rapalas,
I don't know your exact spot for sure, but others parts give up maney northern pike, largemouth bass craappie and bluegills,

Capt Mike reel sport charters 419 265 2736


----------



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks for the info man yea i got a few spinners in my box ill take some shiners too those always seem to work in any waters haha


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

sykessta said:


> i was thinking of fishin the ottawa river @ the 75 overpass by the jeep plant or @ lagrange in toledo now i know that its illegal to keep any fish from there...


sykessta,
Welcome to OGF forums! 

Why is it illegal to keep fish from the Ottawa, in that area?

Bowhunter57


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Illegal to keep fish? Maybe you mean the advisories?


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

Advisory on eating fish from the Ottawa River were recently lifted. Someone posted a link on here a couple weeks ago.


----------



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

Bowhunter57 said:


> sykessta,
> Welcome to OGF forums!
> 
> Why is it illegal to keep fish from the Ottawa, in that area?
> ...


because of pollution pcbs and stuff but ill still fish it just for fun thanks btw


----------



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

RustyGoat said:


> Advisory on eating fish from the Ottawa River were recently lifted. Someone posted a link on here a couple weeks ago.


yea up to jerome park @ upton and monroe but anything downstream down from that there is still advisories


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

RustyGoat said:


> Advisory on eating fish from the Ottawa River were recently lifted. Someone posted a link on here a couple weeks ago.


I dont think the advisory to eat fish from there was lifted. I wouldnt eat a hot dog that fell in that water. There was an advisory to not even fish it because it was so polluted you werent supposed to let the water get on you. At least the downstream end Upstream is a little differant
Might want to look into that one first before you have any fish fries.
I just hope they continue to clean it up because it should be a good largemouth hole. We catch them out at the mouth in the lake.


----------



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

DeathFromAbove said:


> I dont think the advisory to eat fish from there was lifted. I wouldnt eat a hot dog that fell in that water. There was an advisory to not even fish it because it was so polluted you werent supposed to let the water get on you. At least the downstream end Upstream is a little differant
> Might want to look into that one first before you have any fish fries.
> I just hope they continue to clean it up because it should be a good largemouth hole. We catch them out at the mouth in the lake.


yea that is true its alot cleaner then it was back in the 70s and stuff but i know they catch some channel cat and perch out right near it enters the lake in the point in toledo and hell no im not gonna eat anything outta there lol


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

I fished the area from the kayak launch to the Suder bridge last summer a couple of times in a yak with nothing to show for it. Need to try the pads near that bridge again this year tho.


----------



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

toy boater said:


> I fished the area from the kayak launch to the Suder bridge last summer a couple of times in a yak with nothing to show for it. Need to try the pads near that bridge again this year tho.


thats no good what kind of bait or lures were u usin?


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

sykessta said:


> thats no good what kind of bait or lures were u usin?


Tried spinners, plastic worms near lay downs, chatterbait. Solid body frog near pads.


----------



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

toy boater said:


> Tried spinners, plastic worms near lay downs, chatterbait. Solid body frog near pads.


yea before i use all those different kind of artificial lures i just use a minnow under a bobber when fishing unfamiliar waters because that will catch just about anything that swims so then i can get a feel of what kind of fish are in there and the sizes and stuff but yea was that the only time u fished there r have u multiple times?


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

Hate to admit it but I was there 2 times in the heat of summer and once in the fall. Caught a snapping turtle on a jig, that's it.


----------



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

toy boater said:


> Hate to admit it but I was there 2 times in the heat of summer and once in the fall. Caught a snapping turtle on a jig, that's it.


dang that sucks, well hopefully i have better luck lol


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

theres a lot of good bluegill fishing at the mouth near docks. wax worm under a bobber has always done the trick for me.


----------



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

yea im pretty sure theres some bluegill over at lagrange cuz every time i pass there i see ripples of fish feedin so i could try some worms 2


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

PARK92 said:


> theres a lot of good bluegill fishing at the mouth near docks. wax worm under a bobber has always done the trick for me.


I know there's good bluegillin' in Lost Pennisula Marina, which is at the end of the point. But are you talking about fishing around docks in the Ottawa River itself?

Jim


----------



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

the actual river itself kinda further upstream from the lake @ lagrange or somewhere in that area so a few miles from the lake i know it sounds crazy cuz of how dirty the river is but im not plannin on eatin any of it and i figure its a pretty nice sized river so there has to be some fish lol


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

near the mouth of the river theres tons of docks. near bush marina on edgewater drive ive done real good. but to answer your question, yes, in the ottawa river itself. might even get lucky and get a stray perch here and there.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

toy boater said:


> I fished the area from the kayak launch to the Suder bridge last summer a couple of times in a yak with nothing to show for it. Need to try the pads near that bridge again this year tho.


Took a drive along the Ottawa yesterday, and all I saw near the Suder bridge appeared to be private property. Can you tell me where the kayak launch is? 

TIA
Jim


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

PARK92 said:


> near the mouth of the river theres tons of docks. near bush marina on edgewater drive ive done real good. but to answer your question, yes, in the ottawa river itself. might even get lucky and get a stray perch here and there.


Thanks. But I guess I don't want to catch panfish if I can't put them in a pan. I'm going to look further into fish advisories for that area.

Jim


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Found the same advisory info on the Ottawa that Sykessta noted below. There is a consumption ban on all fish downstream of Jermain Park.

Jim


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

beggers cant be choosers


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

olderfer said:


> Took a drive along the Ottawa yesterday, and all I saw near the Suder bridge appeared to be private property. Can you tell me where the kayak launch is?
> 
> TIA
> Jim


olderfer, it's off Shoreland Dr, just north of Engle Blvd. Has a small paved lot.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

For those of you that may not be aware... The Ottawa ran by the old Willys/Jeep plant. There is no coincidence that the eating advisory runs to just upstream of the old assembly plant. It's hard to imagine what leached out into the river in years gone by. I wouldn't even think of eating anything out of that water. 

Somewhat related, my cousin who is only 54 took an early buy out from Jeep along with a number of others. 18 of his co-workers that left Jeep with him in 2009 have passed away in the last year and a half. They all worked for up to 25 years in that old plant. Coincidence?


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

KaGee said:


> For those of you that may not be aware... The Ottawa ran by the old Willys/Jeep plant. There is no coincidence that the eating advisory runs to just upstream of the old assembly plant. It's hard to imagine what leached out into the river in years gone by. I wouldn't even think of eating anything out of that water.
> 
> Somewhat related, my cousin who is only 54 took an early buy out from Jeep along with a number of others. 18 of his co-workers that left Jeep with him in 2009 have passed away in the last year and a half. They all worked for up to 25 years in that old plant. Coincidence?



I grew up in the 1940s and 50s right next to Jeep. We caught bullheads and other rough fish in the local creeks and the Ottawa River. Our best carp holes were the ponds in Woodlawn Cemetary ... doubly sporty because you had to hide from the gravediggers or outrun them. Also used to chase pheasants in there with frog gigs. We had rabbitholes under the fences all over the place.

Now I'm 72. Still kayaking, feeling fine. I don't think we ever ate anything from that area.

Jim


----------



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

KaGee said:


> For those of you that may not be aware... The Ottawa ran by the old Willys/Jeep plant. There is no coincidence that the eating advisory runs to just upstream of the old assembly plant. It's hard to imagine what leached out into the river in years gone by. I wouldn't even think of eating anything out of that water.
> 
> Somewhat related, my cousin who is only 54 took an early buy out from Jeep along with a number of others. 18 of his co-workers that left Jeep with him in 2009 have passed away in the last year and a half. They all worked for up to 25 years in that old plant. Coincidence?


yea i read somewhere that they were gonna dredge that area to get all the toxic sludge out from over the years that will be good more progress


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i feel bad for whoever eats all the carp that are netted in commercial traps and shipped out from the mouth of the river. ive heard they get shipped to new york where the jewish people consider them "good eatin".


----------

